# μελώνω



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2014)

Λένε οι διάφοροι τηλεμάγειροι: 

Να μελώσει το ριζότο, να μελώσουν τα λαχανικά (φούρνου), να μελώσει η ρεβυθάδα.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι η ρεβυθάδα μελώνει όταν χάσει τα πολλά υγρά και πήζει, το ίδιο και το ρύζι. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ότι πήζουν τα λαχανικά. Προφανώς χάνουν τα υγρά τους, αλλά δεν πήζουν. 

Καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση στα αγγλικά; Become tender? Κάτι άλλο;


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

...
Until the plot pot sauce whatever *thickens*.

_When the mixture thickens, add the remaining ingredients._


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2014)

Εντάξει, το ριζότο thickens, τα λαχανικά κι αυτά thicken;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2014)

«Πώς μελώνουν τα λαχανικά (φούρνου);» αναρωτήθηκε ο άσχετος (που δεν τόλμησε να κάνει την κρίσιμη ερώτηση: «_Τι είναι_ τα λαχανικά (φούρνου);»)


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εντάξει, το ριζότο thickens, τα λαχανικά κι αυτά thicken;



The mixture thickens, not the ingredients as such, I think.

«Πίνει το ζουμί του» το λέγανε την προγλυκούλεια, προτηλεμαγειρική εποχή, αν θυμάμαι καλά, πριν αρχίσουνε τα λυρικά σοροπιάσματα και στο μαγείρεμα. «Όταν πιει το ζουμί του, κάνουμε αυτό κι εκείνο.»


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2014)

Έλα, ντε, πώς μελώνουν; Εγώ υποθέτω ότι εννοεί "μαλακώνουν".


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Έλα, ντε, πώς μελώνουν; Εγώ υποθέτω ότι εννοεί "μαλακώνουν".



Εγώ υποθέτω ότι εννοεί πως η σάλτσα ή το μίγμα γίνεται παχύρρευστο, σαν το μέλι, πήζει δηλαδή όπως έγραψες στην αρχή, με υποκείμενο το φαγητό γενικά (ή την υφή του, αν θέλεις), όχι τα συστατικά του χωριστά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 2, 2014)

Εγώ δηλώνω άσχετη, καθώς το ρήμα μελώνω συνήθως έχει αντικείμενο τα μελομακάρονα και το υποκείμενο που τα τρώει είμαι εγώ.
Τα πιλάφια κλπ _δένουν_ (αγγλιστί γίνονται creamy), τα κρεμμύδια μαραίνονται (αγγλιστί they soften), τα λαχανικά βράζονται μέχρι να πιούν το ζουμί τους (until the liquid evaporates), μέχρι να δέσει η σάλτσα (until the sauce thickens), κι όλα αυτά until the vegetables are tender, λέει το βιβλίο μαγειρικής μου.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

...
*μελώνω* : 1. αλείφω ή περιχύνω κτ. με μέλι ή το βουτώ στο μέλι: _~ τα μελομακάρονα. Mελωμένοι λουκουμάδες. Mελωμένες τηγανίτες._ 2. γίνομαι γλυκός ή πηχτός σαν μέλι: _Mέλωσαν τα σύκα / τα σταφύλια, είναι πολύ ώριμα._ || 
(μτφ., λογοτ.): _Mελωμένα λόγια,_ γλυκά και επομένως ευχάριστα.


Love me tender - Jim Morrison






Δεν ξέρω πώς μούρθε, αλλά ωραία δε μελώνει, το μέλος; Ιδίως στο τέλος.


----------



## pontios (Oct 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> 2. γίνομαι γλυκός ή πηχτός σαν μέλι:
> The mixture thickens, not the ingredients as such, I think.



Αυτό μου ακούγεται σαν "reduction" ή "reducing down"  - I'm not sure if we're looking for a culinary term here?

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=reduction+cooking


----------



## cougr (Oct 3, 2014)

There's also the possibility that it refers to "mellow", as in: cook/heat/roast/saute/simmer until mellow.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

cougr said:


> There's also the possibility that it refers to "mellow", as in: cook/heat/roast/saute/simmer until mellow.



Now, how could my daemon not think about this song, pray?
And since the food is slowly simmering and looks it's going to be a while, I'd better post the full album:

_Mellow Yellow_ - Donovan






I'm just mad about Saffron saffron...
Electrical banana
Is going to be a sudden craze
Electrical banana
Is bound to be the very next phase

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 7, 2014)

Ξαφνικά, την ώρα που έφτιαχνα ριζότο, μου ήρθε η φαεινή ιδέα: η σωστή λέξη δεν είναι "μελώνει" η ρεβυθάδα ή το ριζότο, αλλά "χυλώνει". Αυτοί που λένε "μελώνει", και δεν είναι λίγοι, μάλλον τα έχουν μπλέξει. Έχουμε λοιπόν λέξη για το "χυλώνω"; Φανταστείτε μια φασολάδα που χυλώνει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2014)

Becomes soup-like, σκέφτηκα.

Ο Κοραής έχει κάτι που ίσως είναι καλύτερο: Becomes mushy.


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
Until the broth thickens (and becomes smooth / creamy). With beans, too.

Πάλι τα ίδια εγώ. Αφού _πήζει _σημαίνει κι αυτό, _γίνεται παχύρρευστη_.

Επιτρέπεται τουλάχιστον να φανταστώ κάτι πιο ορεκτικό από φασολάδα, έτσι;


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ξαφνικά, την ώρα που έφτιαχνα ριζότο, μου ήρθε η φαεινή ιδέα: η σωστή λέξη δεν είναι "μελώνει" η ρεβυθάδα ή το ριζότο, αλλά "χυλώνει". Αυτοί που λένε "μελώνει", και δεν είναι λίγοι, μάλλον τα έχουν μπλέξει. Έχουμε λοιπόν λέξη για το "χυλώνω"; Φανταστείτε μια φασολάδα που χυλώνει.



Εκτός από το "thick and soupy" ή "creamy and soupy" μπορείς να το πεις και "stewy".


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

...
...simmer in butter until huey, and cook in the pot until it's duey, Louie.
I'd like mine chewy. Duck Soup.

Sorry, cougr, couldn't resist.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2014)

Απο συνταγή για ριζότο: Really stir vigorously to release the starches in the rice -- that's what makes it the *creamy* risotto you crave.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 9, 2014)

Γεια σου, Άλεξ. 

Εδώ Μάικ από ΗΠΑ. Καλές απαντήσεις έλαβες βλέπω (για σούπες, σάλτσες, ριζότο), ιδίως οι δίγλωσσες της SBE. 

Ωστόσο, ως αρχηγός οικογένειας Αμερικανών, είχα κι εγώ την ίδια «λαχανική» απορία με τη δική σου, αλλά αντίστροφα!
Χαίρομαι που έμαθα και τον όρο "μελώνουν" γιατί δεν ήξερα πώς να πω στα ελληνικά το... "caramelized".

Κι ήταν τόσο απλό..!
«Μελώνουν» λοιπόν τα κρεμμύδια και τα σκόρδα στιλ καραμελέ, έτσι;
Καλά την κατάλαβα τη χρήση; 

Για όλα τα υπόλοιπα ζαρζαβατικά εδώ συνήθως λέμε... "bake/roast until browned".
«να μαλακώσουν»..."roast until fork tender"
για ξηρούς καρπούς "... until toasted".

Και φυσικά, η ορολογία ποικίλλει ανάλογα το κατά τόπους ιδίωμα της αγγλικής.

Παράδειγμα αμερικάνικης διατύπωσης από συνταγή για _πατάτες στο φούρνο_

_Place the potatoes in the oven and roast for about 30 to 40 minutes, shaking the baking sheet occasionally, until the potatoes are nicely browned and fork tender and the garlic cloves and shallots are caramelized.
_
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/oven-roasted-potatoes-recipe.html


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2014)

Γεια σου, Μάικ στις ΗΠΑ!

Όχι, νομίζω ότι η απόδοση του caramelize είναι καθιερωμένη ως "καραμελώνω". Κοίτα εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 10, 2014)

αχά! αυτό όχι δεν το ήξερα, φιλενάς 
χίλια ευχαριστώ, άλεξ.

βλέπεις λοιπόν; μαζί μιλάμε χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε.
σιγά σιγά θα δεις κι άλλες διαφορές ή/και ομοιότητες μεταξύ των εθνών μας και δη στον τρόπο αντίληψης της πραγματικότας!


----------

